# Century Boats



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I've talked with a few people already about Century Center Consoles. Just wondered if anyone has any horror stories about them? Anything to watch out for? Any good stories about them?Looking at a 32'. Thanks for any input fellas!

Bob


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally think they are good boats. Are you looking at the one for sale at Bahia Mar?


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

I have owned the 2600 CC w/200 hpdi's since 2003 and have no significant complaints. There was a hull design change in 2002 if I'm not mistaken that eliminated a lot of the issues they had in the past. There are always going to be the "why did they do it this way" type of questions but unless you purchase a "custom" boat you're just not going to get it in a production model. I went on a tour of the plant in PC and was satisfied that they built a quality boat. I see that you are looking at the 32. I wished I would have been able to get the 29 or the 32 as both of those boats have considerable more storage than the 26, as it would since the boat is larger. I would suggest a tour of the plant and also check out the video on the thread that shows the 5 engine midnight ????, there are other videos available to view and one of them is of the 3200 CC at the09 Miami Boat Show. All said and done the 2600 does what I need it to do and has not disappointed me. Good luck in your selection, I'm sure there's a good deal just waiting for you!

http://www.fishbuzz.tv/index.html?channel=centerconsole&videofile=fishbuzz/boatdirect/century3200



Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I didn't know there was one for sale at Bahia Mar. What year? Anyone know what they're asking?

Bob


----------



## Captfishfinder (Jan 23, 2009)

My fishing partner bought a 32 toward the end of the season last year from Legendary Marine in Gulf Shores. He got a great deal on it, very low hours, the owner's wife decided on a boat with more "comfort". We have found it to be a great boat so far. Powered with 250 Yamaha 4-strokes. Has a big boat feel.

Great fish boxes and lots of storage.I don't know if it was factory installed but the Raymarine E 80 series radar/gps/fishfinder intrefaced with auto pilot works great. Another very useful thing on it is the Serius/XM live weather display that overlays on the chart. You can watch every thunderstorm, track the motion and go around.

There are several at Sportsman marina in Orange Beach, don't know if any are for sale.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Even with my little 18ft, I can feel the quality of the hull against the waves. Nothing cheap is put in the Century's. Good luck


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. So no complaints about them? How's the ride? Dry, wet, rough, etc? And what was the hull change you were referring to, I can't seem to find any info on it?

Bob


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a year 2000 2101 Bay...great boat great hull. I know you are looking at an offshore model, but if the ride of the bay boat is any indication of the ride of the larger models your gonna be happy. I've had my boat in just about everything that Pensacola and Galveston Bays can generate without any problems or worries....Very stable, very dry and really fast!!!

Good luck in your search


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

We have a 2600CC and have been pretty happy. We have beat the snot out of the boat offshore and so far the only problems have been with the electronics that were installed by the marina. I would never let the boat dealer install my electronics if I was going to spend much time offshore. The only design flaw I hate is the overhead compartmentis designed so all the water thatsprays over the windshieldhits thecompartment drips nonstop in your face.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I own a 2003 18 foot Century. I purchased it after Ivan at the Auction. It was in the Dry Stack at Bahia Mar and apparently fell. There was a hole in the hull about a foot forward of the transom. Outside the damaged area was about 6" diameter and about 2" inside. I ground down all of the damaged area inside and out--and was surprised on how well the boat was laminated. It was rebuilt with epoxy, matt, roving, and glass cloth. There were gel coat scratches and these were easily repaired with Spectrum color gel coat. Today you cannot tell that the boat was damaged, and it runs well in the bay chop. It is not a "deep V" but a bay boat. Excellent mileage, and I have taken it through Perdido Pass safely with moderate seas running (4 to 5 feet).


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a '07 2600CC I bought from legendary in Gulf Shores last summer. No complaints thus far. Although I will agree with sir reel, the water dripping inyour face is a pain in the ass. But over all a greatboat. 

.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That century 3200 is a sweet boat!


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

A good buddy of mine who has since passed had a '98 26 footer, dualYammies,it was tough as nails and not a bad ride. We used it a lot until he got sick. Hada only few minor hardware issues but that's about it. Century stepped up and fixed the few issues that he did have.


----------



## Slamtastic (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Century so well I own two 1999 1901 bay and 2001 2600 cc.


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

Regarding hull issues...As I said in my post I may be mistaken on the hull issues, I've tried to locate a source to back that statement but could not find any myself. This may have been "beer talk" from a past conversation who knows...I do know that as another post indicated that they fish the boat hard and it's solid and is a great ride, I'll back that statement up for sure. Sorry for posting obscure info w/o back-up.

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem man! I appreciate everyone chiming in! I think my next move is to water test one and go from there. I will keep everyone up to date on what I end up buying! Thanks again for all the responses!

Bob


----------

